# Xmas Gifts For Yourself?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Is anyone planning to treat themselves this year to a well deserved gift? If so, what is it? Pictures and links speak the loudest!


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just bought myself my first pair of Alden cordovans. Got them from the Shoe Mart. While they were on sale, I think this will have to be a present for the next several Christmases:

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...OE_BLUCHER_SHELL_CORDOVAN&ps=5&start=40&rpro=

I'd certainly be interested in hearing thoughts on my newest acquisition!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe a bit clunky for a suit, but I'm sure they'll last for years as a casual shoe.

Also thinking of shoes myself, something by EG...


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm undecided between getting this Press overcoat:



or a burberry trench.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice looking coat Cal and sturdy looking shoes red96, I'm sure they'll give you years of service. I should have this arriving this week; I commissioned their construction back in March:

https://www.scottishsmallpipes.com/smallpipes/engraved-silver/

Mine are slightly different than the pictures, instead of cocobola drone tops, the stand on the way has sterling silver drone tops also. The projecting mounts are still cocobola just like in the pictures though.

I commissioned the combo A/D stand. Here is a couple of links to Ian playing these pipes:

https://www.scottishsmallpipes.com/files/sounds/Track01.mp3

https://www.scottishsmallpipes.com/files/sounds/fingers.mp3

https://www.scottishsmallpipes.com/files/sounds/marys_dream.mp3

These should last the rest of my life and having interchangeable chanters for both the key of A and D, along with their richer and quieter tones than the big pipes, should be just the thing for pub sessions, both solo and with accompaniment.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

that looks like one beautiful present


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm teaching myself Hindi, so I splurged on some additional language media. 

Also traveling to Thailand for half of December.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BertieW said:


> I'm teaching myself Hindi, so I splurged on some additional language media.
> 
> Also traveling to Thailand for half of December.


Excellent Bertie! We will be expecting extensive pictures upon your return.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

You mean like the new Nikon D300 I just bought? :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Garfield said:


> You mean like the new Nikon D300 I just bought? :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


Exactly. We need to see pics though


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool Cal said:


> that looks like one beautiful present


Thank you Cal. A year of practice using the bellows (vs. blowing) and hopefully I will have them sounding beautiful too!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

If I can swing it, I'll be ordering a 3 pc DB suit out of this:










The pattern is really small, this is an extreme close up.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice gentlemen. We will be expecting pictures of your items being worn.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Very nice gentlemen. We will be expecting pictures of your items being worn.


And yours being blown.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice, Frank. 
I bought myself some new Rossignol skis, bindings and Nordica boots.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm waiting on some C&J Sydney's from Plal that should arrive around Christmas. Hopefully the dainite soles will reduce my chances of slipping and killing myself on ice.



Also waiting for a bespoke suit and 2 mtm shirts arriving just in time for my forthcoming trip to Pakistan at Christmas time.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

BertieW said:


> I'm teaching myself Hindi, so I splurged on some additional language media.


cool, are you headed off to India?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmm I have a ton of dress clothes, and I just bought myself a whole pile of goodies for my birthday...so, I may try and zip out to NYC for a few days and design a pair of sneaks to go with a shirt I got recently...but seing as how I'm going to be going to be spending a bit of time in both LA and Jamrock in Dec. it may be a little tough to get out there before Christmas, I'll probably have to wait till after the new year...I guess I'll have to get the new laser XV Jordans

_These bad boys_ VVV

to hold me over until then...plus the Superbowl I-XL collectors set that Ijust have to have...I'd someday like to treat myself to an autographed Dan Marino authentic...

^^^_Kinda like this one_

...but I've yet to find one that didnt cost more than a pair of Superbowl tickets...


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Tickets to Ireland for me, my wife and our daughters, a week in a house in Westport, and some good Irish Whiskey.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

12 place settings of Versace Marco Polo china.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I've bought a used Technics SL-1200 I'm refurbishing as a present to myself. I'll probably also buy a nice bottle of whiskey (my friend has me hooked on Woodford) a tie, and probably a few used records to play on the 1200


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Vintage Dunhill Unique shagreen lighter


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I went to Modells and Sears with my girlfriend and I bought:

Lycra Spandex Socks
Thermal Socks
Winter Gloves
2 pairs of thermal underwear

Sears,I bought a pair of isotoner slippers.

Altogether I spent about 77 dollars.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RJman said:


> Vintage Dunhill Unique shagreen lighter


Interesting RJ. I have a good friend that is into all things Dunhill. Has been since we were in high school together. I can remember him having a tall think gold Dunhill lighter in grade 10 or 11.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FrankDC said:


> Here's mine:


That's nice,How much did that cost?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I love that shoe, Frank. (This comes as one of my pairs of shoes is wearing out and will need to be replaced. Alas, Mr. Budget will probably not allow me anything that nice.)


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Interesting RJ. I have a good friend that is into all things Dunhill.


Ernest?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I love that shoe, Frank. (This comes as one of my pairs of shoes is wearing out and will need to be replaced. Alas, Mr. Budget will probably not allow me anything that nice.)


I need to buy new shoes myself real soon.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RJman said:


> Ernest?


Lord Alfred, if memory serves. There are multiple lines?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Exactly. We need to see pics though


Once I get the camera, I'll be glad too. :icon_smile_big:

Gotta wait on it, and my new lens to go on it!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My gift to myself this year will be those Alden Bit Loafers, when Shoemart has their sale in January! Other than that (actually including the bit loafers), I truely want for nothing material!

PS: The wife reminded me that I'd overlooked the big one sitting in the basement: a Life Fitness X5A elliptical cardio trainer, to further round out the home gym! Damn, those women never forget(?)!!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Lord Alfred, if memory serves. There are multiple lines?


I was, uh, trying to make a forum in-joke.

According to the Dunhill vanity book, there was indeed a women's line in the 1950s called "Mary Dunhill".


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RJman said:


> I was, uh, trying to make a forum in-joke.
> 
> According to the Dunhill vanity book, there was indeed a women's line in the 1950s called "Mary Dunhill".


Sorry, I miss things sometimes. It is why I always back not being overly critical of egregious spelling mistakes. I know I make them as I am usually posting while on the phone at work.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

What I want:

https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...04&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0

What I will get myself:

https://www.steinersports.com/ssm/control/product/~pcategory=/~category=/~pid=BUCKPHS008000

Karl


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Howard said:


> That's nice,How much did that cost?


Don't remind me, Howard. They reminded me I'm not immune to buyer's remorse. For the same price I could have had *15* pairs of Weejuns from Bass's outlet store!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> What I want:
> 
> ...


That's a really nice cardigan, Karl, but $1900!?

Bill ******* Buckner LOL, now that is a good gift for a Mets fan!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Are you going to hold it as a potential gag gift for a Red Sox fan some day??


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd like an automatic Christmas Gift Thread combiner!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rossini said:


> I'd like an automatic Christmas Gift Thread combiner!


They are two different topics. Your thread is Xmas presents up to $150 or just above. This one is for gifts for yourself with no price limits.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,



Laxplayer said:


> That's a really nice cardigan, Karl, but $1900!?
> 
> Bill ******* Buckner LOL, now that is a good gift for a Mets fan!


I said I wanted that cardigan but you are absolutely right, at $1900 USD I just can't pull the trigger.

And F2K, that autographed photo is for me, and me alone, the crowning moment of a misspent youth cheering on the Mets!

Karl


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

RJman said:


> Vintage Dunhill Unique shagreen lighter


Very very nice, RJ. Is this to use, or is it just to keep and display?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Next year there is the opportunity for travel to India. Also Hong Kong, Geneva and Germany, but one language at a time.

I work with a lot of Indian scholars and am interested in being able not only to converse but also read the language, including some philosophical texts without relying on the English translation. Plus I love a challenge.

So far, so good.



omairp said:


> cool, are you headed off to India?


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Barbour Beaufort


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

BertieW said:


> Next year there is the opportunity for travel to India. Also Hong Kong, Geneva and Germany, but one language at a time.
> 
> I work with a lot of Indian scholars and am interested in being able not only to converse but also read the language, including some philosophical texts without relying on the English translation. Plus I love a challenge.
> 
> So far, so good.


The problem is most Indians don't speak Hindi. What language program are you using primarily--Rosetta?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

AlanC said:


> The problem is most Indians don't speak Hindi. What language program are you using primarily--Rosetta?


Well, 80 percent of the Indians I encounter do, so that works for me. Arguably, one need only speak English to get by these days, but I'm hoping the discipline (and enjoyment) associated with learning the language will keep my brain going a bit stronger than it otherwise might.

I'm using Rosetta Stone, Pimsleur, Teach Yourself and personal tutorials. I find that for me a combination of these works well, but I can see how for some this could get confusing. I've been fairly good with language in the past, including many years of Latin, Spanish, some French.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Trilby said:


> Very very nice, RJ. Is this to use, or is it just to keep and display?


Well, let's cross our fingers it actually works as described and won't leak all over. If so, it'll be for use on occasion.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd like to have some new games for my Playstation.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to invest in a nice 200 count cigar humidor and a few boxes of my favorite sticks.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*They Are Here!*

They are even more beautiful than I had hoped. Now I just need to master the "bellows technique", as these pipes are not powered by breath but rather by the pictured bellows. This is important as no moisture is generated, so these use pure cane reeds, giving an incredible sound. However, I currently look like a large chicken flapping the bellows. One of the world's greatest pipers, Jim McGillvary, said it took him three months to master using the bellows. This means I'll take two years.

First shot, showing the common stalk all four drones come out of, and the two chanters, one in the key of concert A and the other D.










A shot showing the bellows:










Closeups. FYI, the main wood is mpingo (African Blackwood), the mounts are cocobolo, and the metal is all hand chastened sterling silver.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like a brand new London Fog Leather Bomber Jacket,that'd be my early christmas gift to myself.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wayfarer, that is very cool.

Husband of VS is getting a dulcimer.

If I get a chanter as a bagpipe-learning tool, is that useful or pointless?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

VS said:


> Wayfarer, that is very cool.
> 
> Husband of VS is getting a dulcimer.
> 
> If I get a chanter as a bagpipe-learning tool, is that useful or pointless?


VS, here is my best advice on learning the bagpipes: buy nothing until you get an instructor! The pipes are an extremely difficult instrument to learn with a system of embellishments like no other instrument.

To answer your question though, a practice chanter (pc) is exactly what you should get. It exactly mimics what you do on the full pipes and even the world's best pipers spend much time on the pc. No need to spend more than $100. Any reputable bagpipe company makes a good practice chanter. Do not get anything made in Pakistan though or without a name brand. I would also advise you to get a delrin (polypenco) one first as they are very durable.

Again, check with an instructor first. All pcs will do the same thing, but instructors often have a favorite one or one they use with all their students so being in tune together is easy. Lessons should be cheap or often free, if you take them with a pipe band organization, as they are always trying to get new recruits.

Here are some reputable 'Net retailers:

https://www.toneczar.com/
https://midwestbagpipesupply.com/

Congrats for Mr. VS too btw!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*nice gifts... at little price*



eagle2250 said:


> I truely want for nothing material!


How about my upcoming book???:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

https://www.amazon.com/War-Child-Ju...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196651701&sr=8-1

Well... it won't be available until Jan. 3rd, 2008 but you can pre-order it on Amazon.com, Amazon.uk, Amazon.ge, Amazon.ca, Amazon.fr, Amazon.ja

Just type in my writing pen "Juliet Lac" in search... on these online bookstores.

Happy Holidays and Happy Readings to all !!!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I am awaiting this I treated myself to:

Silk face scarf with cashmere/wool on the reverse, made in England


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> How about my upcoming book???:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1845962826/
> 
> ...


You wrote a book,Cool.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I am awaiting this I treated myself to:
> 
> Silk face scarf with cashmere/wool on the reverse, made in England


Beautiful!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yesterday I bought a new Leather Jacket from Burlington Coat Factory for $169(on sale).


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought myself this Ben Sherman topcoat a few weeks ago. Glad I did, it is now out of stock. I tried it on in the story in Soho and it fit me like a glove. I did not want to spend the money on it, but when I got home I could not help myself so I ordered it up. I wore it out for the first time the other day, in and around midtown, and three separate strangers commented on it! I guess it was a good purchase.


----------

